# Detailing World 'Cool Wall' Photo Gallery



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, you know the drill with this - whatever you think is 'cool' (a la Top Gear).

*The Rules:*

There are no _'Wrong cars'_ on here - everyone's intepretation of  is different.

NO QUOTING PICS PLEASE (for those with access in the GC - this needs to work like a certain 'lady thread' in there ).

That's about it really :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll start it off:

1992 Porsche 964 Turbo S










Turbo power with all the trick 'RS' lightweight parts like carbon bonnet and doors, stripped out interior etc. Cool as f...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ford GT. The modern remake of the working mans race car, and a little bit gorgeous too.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Edited as per Adrians idea!

SERIOUSLY UNCOOL:
Skoda Roomster, I was unfortunately "lent" one when my Leon went in for a service and I really detested it, everything about it - I don't mean to be harsh but it just looks like it's purpose built to carry a wheel chair










UNCOOL:
BMW X3 - An X5 isn't massive inside, so why did they decide an X3 would be a good idea? It's just BMW milking the brand and creating gaps in the market that don't really exist in my opinion










COOL:
1989 Porsche 911 Speedster, bit of a marmite car but in my mind it looks soooo nice with the roof down.

Looks pretty nice with the roof up actually...










SUB-ZERO
Lancia Delta S4 (Road Legal) - Absolute favourite rally car of all time, supercharged & turbocharged (Compound charged I think they call it) - Never heard a car sound better then one of these on full chat, whining, sucking, popping, banging, blowing and then the sound of the wastegate flutter too... It is everything I would ever want from a car!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want one.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Why don't you do it everyone gets a picture from each section, sub zero, cool, uncool and seriously uncool ? Then its the proper cool wall and not just cool cars?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Seriously Uncool: Toyota Prius for obvious reasons










Uncool: Smart Car, Show everyone you have difficult parking and look like a **** at the same time.










Cool: Evo 9 GT, Serious noise and power with the looks to match.










Sub- Zero : Ferrari 458 Italia, Ticks all the boxes and probably one of the best looking cars atm.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Porsche 924 Carrera GTS.*

44 made, 245bhp, 0-60- 6.2s, 155mph.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anymore on this? Would be been nice to build up an extensive gallery here (although I fully conceed it's never going to rival the one with the ladies in it ).

You can name cars in 'uncool', 'cool', 'sub-zero' as well if you like then :thumb:

You can also have more than one go.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Eleanor.*


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sub-Zero

Civic EG6


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*seriously* uncool-










(how long before he bites?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

An hour and still nothing!! He must be sniffing some shampoo


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Timeless cool...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Alfa Romeo Montreal


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Deano said:


> *seriously* uncool-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Sub-Zero
> 
> Civic EG6


No offence, but what the **** are you smoking?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

One of my all time favourite's. Timeless understated coolness :argie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> No offence, but what the **** are you smoking?


Lambert and Butler :thumb:


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

Un cool , jag XJ220S

cool the fact my pal has it in lots of bits !


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

VIPER said:


> There are no _'Wrong cars'_ on here - everyone's intepretation of  is different.





dew1911 said:


> No offence, but what the **** are you smoking?


Presumably, none taken.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub Zero !








Seriously cool ! 








Cool ! http://pics.sr4000.com/picsbig/1211133201-5-4681/Alfa-75--270321.jpg
Un-cool








Seriously un-cool


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Classic V8 Vantage

Seriously cool?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Sub zero (this is top of the tree from someone who never really saw the original E-type as the most beautiful car ever made, I just couldn't see it before the eagle, which just pumped the E-type up to the proportions I thought it should've had from the start)










Cool










Uncool










Seriously uncool


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Sub-Zero; Alfa Romeo 8C Spider.

Is this not the most beautiful car ever made?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Serious Uncool:

Tied for Impreza turbo and Mitsu Evo



















Uncool:
Range Rover sport (drug Dealer edition)










Cool:
Jaguar E type










Sub Zero:
Merc panty snapper


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

perfection in my eyes










S15


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

G Wagon = Cool


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

M'Lord, I must take the Honorary Gentleman known as Cueball to task for his nomination of that Merc as a panty snapping device, and suggest that should that car actually snap the elastic of any female undergarments, it will be as a result of clambering in or out, for that car is surely a woman's car M'Lord 

However, Mr Cueball does make a very valid point in his nomination of the RR Sport as uncool, and I shall extend that with his permission, to include any 4x4 with blacked out windows and drug dealer wheels.

Returning to cool, I refer the jury to the honorable gentleman earlier in this thread who nominated the Mustang known as Eleanor, and urge the jury to agree with this statement. This car, is cooler than the socks on an Eskimo's washing line, cooler than a Jack Nicholson look alike convention, cooler even than Steve McQueen sat on a Triumph smoking a Marlboro, in the shade. Guaranteed to moisten the silkies of any red blooded female who claps eyes on it, in short, t'is a fanny magnet of the highest order.

Has to be the best looking and sounding car ever built. Least, in my book anyway.










Enough silliness, see this old bloke stood beside his nearly almost a car but not quite?










He was in the papers for blaming Clarkson for vandals turning his crappy Plastic Pig on it's side three times in a week after the TG road test of one. Well it's your fault pops for spending silly money on a car that gives you less of everything. Less miles for your gallon, less space inside, less credibility and fewer wheels than the generally accepted minimum requirement for a stable and safe car. BUY A PROPER CAR you daft old giffer.

So the Reliant Robin, note that is the Reliant Robin, and not the mythical Robin Reliant that so many believe exists, is my nomination for most uncool car ever made.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What about this....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

cooler than a penguins underpants










and it's younger brother isnt far behind


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sub-zero

















Cool


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ross said:


> What about this....


Now that, that particular car in that particular setting, is cool


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Now that, that particular car in that particular setting, is cool


Its been up the market with a load of hooky dolls,Cushty:lol:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Off the scale :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

In my eyes a car that defined the "Hot Hatch"...migth be slightly biased but in its time it was simply awesome! (still not bad on that front now)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well this is all very well, but we need some properly cool wheels on here, we need some bikes  On a thread in the showroom not in the showroom, twerp, elsewhere in the motoring zone, I've said how a couple of mega money Harley customs aren't my particular bowl of cornflakes, so here is my idea of cool as cool can be biking...










Seen it in magazines, seen it in the flesh a couple of times as well and it is the mutt's nuts, the dog's wotsits, the Duck's guts and really rather splendid. It's based around a 1951 Harley Panhead, but with all the right modern updates to make it more rideable and reliable, and is no show pony, putting in lots of miles up and down the country on club runs and the like. The only thing I'd change is the footboards, never tried them on a bike, but never mind that, to me, they spoil the look.

Ah but that is a custom, not an out of the box bike so here is my box fresh nomination in all it's double vision giving, oil leaking, component shedding, Totty pulling glory - the Triumph T140D Export - C.A.F. (I'm sure you can work that out )










Note that strange looking lever on both bikes... Men's bikes see  :lol:

Laugh and sneer all you like, knickers! I don't care


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I may divide a few opinions with my choices.

Seriously Uncool: The XR3i Convertible. Because every Tom Dick and Harry when I was young had one, magnetised it, then drove through the nearest Halfords/MCR distributor and poorly modified it.










Uncool: The Bugatti Veyron. Built because they could, and it turned out entirely too ostentatious.










Cool: The Jaguar XJS. There is something slightly caddish about it, and to drive arguably the least favoured Jaguar of all time takes a monumental amount of balls:










Sub-Zero: Porsche 911 Turbo (930). The picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Serious Uncool:
> 
> Tied for Impreza turbo and Mitsu Evo
> 
> ...


But evo 1,2,3,4,5,6 are cseriously cool cars


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool or not, at least this car has some classically beautiful lines.










What makes it cool to me is that ownership is a dream that can be relatively
easily realised by anyone, even if it's a fairly rare car... It has yet to disappoint,
even after 3 years of ownership.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Cool or not, at least this car has some classically beautiful lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^ Laguna coupe by the looks of things.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

SUB-ZERO


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

nick.s said:


> I may divide a few opinions with my choices.
> 
> Seriously Uncool: The XR3i Convertible. Because every Tom Dick and Harry when I was young had one, magnetised it, then drove through the nearest Halfords/MCR distributor and poorly modified it.


Have to agree with you there. The Escort Convertibles somehow looked sheddy and crap just sat brand new and on the showroom floor. Once the white ones had been bought by all the hair dressers, and the other colours had been through Halfords bargain bin, they all looked blinking 'orrible. The Escort is the most uncool because of the people and modifications it attracted, but there was another soft top that must push it close...










A good convertible, to me, should not look like a normal car with it's roof crudely sawn off, but this thing manages that can opener look perfectly. Also, why would you make this thing? Why would you buy one? Convertibles should be at least slightly desirable cars surely, whereas the Cavalier was fairly plain and dull company car and family fodder. (Sorry Cavalier fans, but I just don't like them, looks wise alone, they were to me a sheddy looking, clumsy, style bypass).


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Forget the_* E-Type*_

Forget your *Ferrari's *

Forget them all!!

this is the most Beautiful Car Ever Made!

ladies and Gentlemen...

I give you the_* Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale*_









only Alfa


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sub Zero


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Th3Doctor said:


> SUB-ZERO


That there was poster material when I was growing up, along with the F40 in my eyes nothing has touched either of them for sheer desirability:argie:


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

[COLOR="Red"]*Sub-Zero*[/COLOR]

As a matter of fact this car is more than just Sub-Zero...

We need something even colder than that...

It's *Criogenicly Frozen* in time for all to adore!



alfatronics said:


> Forget the_* E-Type*_
> 
> Forget your *Ferrari's *
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

For me, this is my dream car, I know its not much in comparison but I love it!


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Spyker c8, just for THAT interior:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

just stumbled across this thread, heres a few of mine... might provoke a few responses...

gord knows how i put a 8 series in, but i'm not amassive beemer fan but always loved these and you dont see many.

maserati granturismo.... maybe when i win the lottery.

and of course a litt renault 5 gt turbo in pearl white. my first hot hatch when i was 18, loved the car and no doubt it gave me grief beyond normality but it was fun when it worked... ended up blowing the turbo up and couldnt afford to replace it so sold it for £1500.00 having spent 000's on it !!!!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> SUB-ZERO


I saw one of these broken down on the M180 about 5 years ago. had to double take it at first as i couldn't beleive my eyes at the fact that is was that car and that it had broken down lol


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

*Seriously Uncool*
Nissan J*o*ke










*Uncool*
Micra Sport









*Cool*
Clio v6 - then again I am slightly biased









*Sub Zero* (too many to choose tbh)
Aston Martin v12. Loved the one in the AM at the Nurbrgring :argie:


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Great thread 

I'll do cars that are in my street to keep it realistic!

*Seriously Uncool:*

Mitsubishi L200. In red. With 'Trojan' written on the side. Nothing more than an ineffective ***** extension:










*Uncool:*

Suzuki Liana. In the beautiful finish I like to call 'Jewish Racing Gold'. The interior is just as beige and unexciting:










*Cool:*

Volvo C30 T5. Focus ST power in grown up clothing:










*Sub-Zero:*

I'm cheating slightly with this one, but I do see it drive past most mornings..
DBS, undeniably cool:


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Some random personal choices for me now..

*Seriously Uncool:*

Don't think this warrants an explanation - Rover 'Streetwise':










*Uncool:*

Mini Countryman. Despise these, ruining the Mini name IMO and I was a fan of the 'normal' new Mini's, but this is too far..










*Cool:*

Massive soft-spot for these, quirky in a truly a Japanese fashion, Nissan Cube:










*Seriously Cool:*

I want one so, so bad. Just look at it. Heart-melting looks, stunning interior, epic engine. I don't care if it breaks down.. Alfa Romeo 147 GTA:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Sub zero
Mk1 escort mexico with bubble arches 99% of people would love this car









Cool
Alfa romeo 8c lets just say the italians get it right.









Un-cool
Really what were they thinking when they woke up and said hey lets build a wedge of cheese









Seriously un-cool
Indians should just stick to making other things not cars


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Did they steal those wheels from a shopping trolley?! Haha!


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

cool...









cooler....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SUB ZERO

Ferrari F12










BUT

This is the one I would buy if I won the lottery!  (Ferrari 458)


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

My cdj's lol. Haha I think they are cool.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

*seriously cool*

http://o.aolcdn.com/dims-shared/dim...28ad45b9374f533ea672b/4979061972143440739.jpg


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

How about this COOL 










Hmm not sure it can be cleaned :doublesho


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Sub-Zero :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

It's an effing Metro, an effing METRO


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Th3Doctor said:


> SUB-ZERO


Seriously cool garage....


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Quite difficult to decide on a cool car, so many cars that car lovers would class as cool would probably make you look a pleb to the rest of the world! The AM Virage in a good colour would be up there though I'm going for a Bentley Arnage Red Label, needs to be silver with black leather, same as the one in Children of Men that pulls in to Battersea power station.

PS; I know the one attached has cream leather!


----------

